

Kim Dotcom To Host Mega’s Launch Event At His Mansion Next Month - talhof8
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/28/kim-dotcom-to-host-megas-launch-event-at-his-new-mega-zealand-mansion-next-month/

======
vecinu
The only way to get people to forget about Dotcom and his antics is to just
ignore stories about him.

I personally feel that he has been too successful at using the media to make
himself out to be innocent and revolutionary.

~~~
sek
His enemies didn't do their homework. They totally underestimated him. "Play a
sucker to catch a sucker". Just because he is fat and makes stupid videos
doesn't mean he is stupid. He is wicked smart with an impressive track record.

Dotcom was known for being good with the media, just because he kept a low
profile for a while doesn't mean he changed there.

He was always in a shady area, but he burned himself once with a really
illegal dialer and learned from it.

He is a player and never stops.

Looking at his history, nothing he does now is surprising.

They should have made a deal with him, buy Megaupload and hope he settles down
playing CoD.

------
w1ntermute
I'm so excited about this. I can't wait to see how this guy sticks it to the
US government and the MAFIAA that's basically bribing them through campaign
donations and lobbying.

